
Do You Miss the ‘.com’ Button on the iOS 7 Keyboard? - tambourine_man
http://www.mcelhearn.com/do-you-miss-the-com-button-on-the-ios-7-keyboard-use-this-trick/
======
makecheck
An odd thing about iOS 7 is that Apple apparently doesn't auto-upgrade the
appearance of any app that is unaware of iOS 7: old apps on iOS 7 still look
like they are running on iOS 6, right down to the appearance _and layout_ of
the keyboard.

This means that there is a ".com" button in Atomic Web (an app on my iOS 7
phone that hasn't been upgraded for iOS 7), and of course its whole UI still
has 3D like iOS 6. If I open Safari, I see the new keyboard appearance,
everything is flat and there is no ".com" button.

